# 93 Belarus 310 shifting problems



## Pstrick (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi everyone I jus bought this Belarus tractor and got it running now I cant get it to move except for creeper gear all the other gears don't do nothing at all and the clutch doesn't seem to be going all the way down any hlp would be greatly appreciated I don't know if theirs adjustments on something or wat plz hlp thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The 310 has two clutch discs, one for the transmission drive and a second for the PTO. If the clutch does not fully depress, I would speculate it may have the linkage set so tight the main transmission clutch disc is being held in a disengaged position. The tractor will still drive in creeper gear if this happens, but if the brakes are locked it will come to a stop and the engine will still run.

I would recommend you pick up the Service Manual and adjust the clutch linkage as a start if what I described is occurring. 

I am unsure if you have a Belarus dealer nearby, but most owners I know find it necessary to also have the Parts Manual and order parts online.


----------



## Pstrick (Nov 7, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The 310 has two clutch discs, one for the transmission drive and a second for the PTO. If the clutch does not fully depress, I would speculate it may have the linkage set so tight the main transmission clutch disc is being
> 
> 
> RC Wells said:
> ...





RC Wells said:


> The 310 has two clutch discs, one for the transmission drive and a second for the PTO. If the clutch does not fully depress, I would speculate it may have the linkage set so tight the main transmission clutch disc is being held in a disengaged position. The tractor will still drive in creeper gear if this happens, but if the brakes are locked it will come to a stop and the engine will still run.
> 
> I would recommend you pick up the Service Manual and adjust the clutch linkage as a start if what I described is occurring.
> 
> I am unsure if you have a Belarus dealer nearby, but most owners I know find it necessary to also have the Parts Manual and order parts online.


Okay I'll give that a try hopefully it's something that simple


----------

